# PSA club San Diego



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

I am reaching out to anyone with direct knowledge about starting a PSA club and the costs, equipment and anything needed prior to training with a group.Such as release of liability forms, insurance needs, amount of yearly dues by members and amount and equipment needed etc. 

Thanks

Dennis Hanks
[email protected]
619-787-9380


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

It really depends but if you are just starting a club, and most of your dogs are training for PDC, you need one decoy, for level 1 and up then you will need at least 2
Suit:$1200.00
Various type of sleeve from tug to grip builder to belgium arm sleeve:$500.00

Level 1 and up, you will need a 
tunnel $200.00
Hurdle jump $30.00 dys
Distractions like can curtains, hula hoop... just make it yourself 

I don't have insurance in my club, I just have all members sign a waiver, as far as club dues, that is up to you, not so much that it make is hard but enough so that you can have money to host trial, events, equipment repair...
Joe Samson is the West Coast Assistant Director there in California, [email protected] contact him so he can help you out.


----------



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks Khoi that gives me more of the puzzle to piece together.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Talk to PSA, I believe they have an insurance policy that covers events and possibly even clubs. NARA was able to add that to their policy, so now all NARA clubs can purchase insurance through their company for a minimal amount per year.


----------



## Dennis Hanks (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Kadi, 

Thanks,I will look into that possibility.


----------

